# Homemade Hair Conditioner Recipes?



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I have yet to make my own shampoo, although will be using one of the recipes listed in this forum hopefully this week (thanks to all that provided one!).

I have long, thin hair, and I absolutely have to use a conditioner every time I shampoo or my hair gets tangled in such a mess I end up ripping tons of it out when I brush it. I've tried to lessen my "scrubbing" action when washing my hair, several types of brushes, but still need to use a conditioner or "detangler" after washing my hair.

Does anyone have any homemade conditioner recipes? Or would a hot oil treatment every few days do the trick?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Ordinary mayonnaise. Glop it on, comb it out, shampoo. Your hair will be shiny and silky.

(and if you have headlice, use the nitcomb and they'll be gone, too)


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a formula that I use but it requires ingredients you may not have on hand unless you are someone who makes their own lotions & bath treats (like I do ) ...I'm also a hairstylist of 25+ years - so I know what hair needs - and I have long color treated hair that needs a super conditioner from time to time ...here is my formula:

68.30% water
.50% guarsilk
5.00% calendula extract 
2.00% hydrolyzed oat protien
5.00% glycerin
2.00% panthenol
10.00% keratin
4.00% BTMS conditioning emulsifier
2.00% jojoba ...or any rich oil 
1.00% dimethicone
.20% germall plus ( a paraben free preservative - I use the dry form)

I realize if you have never done this before it may be intimadating but it's not that hard once you plunge in ...just be sanitary - most of these ingredients can be found through any soap supply ...and www.theherbarie.com is a great source for lots of other ingredients, and they also have a pretty good formulary complete with instructions ...if you need additonal instructions, let me know & I'll do my best. But, if your hair is fine, this formula would probably be too heavy for you

another good source for ingredients is LotionCrafter 
( www.lotioncrafter.com ) _...if you only need a creme rinse, _ they have a product called LotionCrafter OSC ...apparently you melt it in water with good mixing & bingo, a simple 'natural' conditioner/creme rinse. Just be aware that without a preservative, your shelf life will be v*ery* short ( refrigeraton will help some but still only buy you a week maybe). I have never used this product but it sounds easy enough ...for nutrients; honey, milk &/or egg yolk would be good - things you probably have on hand. These won't contribute to detangling your hair but will feed it - again though, this results in a very short shelf life. Preservatives are available through either of these sources - have fun!!


----------

